# Lots of weed at Portofino!



## jacob21 (Apr 27, 2014)

My friends and I were able to go out to portofino after school, so our poles weren't out until about 2. We fished for about four hours for pomps, and only got one. It seems like only the catfish were not bothered by the weeds because we caught 20+ of them. We were using sand fleas, and yet again it seemed to attract mostly catfish. Is there any bait that will keep the hardheads off?


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

I am wondering if the jigs help?


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

Was expecting this to be about someone smoking the reefer. Glad to see it's not. Remember go fishing and don't do drugs :thumbup:.Good job on the pompano.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Catfish are everywhere right now. We couldn't go offshore this weekend because of the wind, so I had to try inshore with live shrimp, and now I wish all catfish would die. They got that slime all in my boat, and that's about all we caught other than a 32 inch red fish. But we probably caught 50 catfish. Mostly hardheads but a few good sized sail cats. I'm not a fan of the catfish anymore.


----------



## jacob21 (Apr 27, 2014)

I think the jigs do help, but I just like the whole idea of having the floaters next to the hooks.


----------



## steady23 (Nov 17, 2009)

I am with you man. The catfish are ridiculous right now. Even on the grass flats they are tearing up the live shrimp. I had ones barb go about a half inch into my leg on Saturday kayak fishing. Needless to say that ruined my day.


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Grats on the pompano and thanks for the report


----------

